# Sig P228



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

Howdy all, I'm looking for some information on a P228 I traded for today. This is my first Sig and I don't know much about them. The box has a 2009 date, the gun is railed and has night sights and a B 340 XXX serial number, it is almost perfect and has been shot very little. Any comments would be helpful, thanks


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

Here is a pic


----------



## UncleB (Dec 22, 2014)

I've had one for several years now, a gift from my FIL. Shoots anything I can put through it and is dead accurate. I added the Hogue grips to better fit my hand.
Favorite feature is the de-cocking lever.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice! Congrats. I Have one of the newer M11A1s, which is essentially a 228/229 with no rail.

I just put hogue rubber grips on mine. They are actually a little thinner than factory grips


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

My original post I had not shot the P228, and it has been to the range several times since. UncleB you are correct it is dead accurate and is one fine handgun, Ship if you have a picture of your M11A1 would you mind posting it, I'd like to see it with the Hogue's on it. Thanks guy's,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

wvjoetc said:


> My original post I had not shot the P228, and it has been to the range several times since. UncleB you are correct it is dead accurate and is one fine handgun, Ship if you have a picture of your M11A1 would you mind posting it, I'd like to see it with the Hogue's on it. Thanks guy's,


Here ya go:


----------



## eagle1258 (Jul 23, 2015)

Beautiful. I have the same pistol, along with a P229 .40S&W. Interestingly, I shoot the 229 much more accurately than my M11. The trigger on the 229 is thicker metal and the mechanism feels smoother on the pull...not sure why. Still love the look and feel in my hands.


----------

